

7 Reasons Why The Gym is Better Than Therapy - langer
http://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/2008/08/25/7-reasons-why-the-gym-is-better-than-therapy/

======
mattmaroon
While many people who see therapists would probably also benefit greatly from
an increase in their exercise level, a lot of people have issues that can't be
solved by lifting weights or running. One is not really a substitute for the
other.

------
kajecounterhack
Why pay to exercise? Grab a pair of sneakers and learn to run.

* <http://www.runnersworld.com> << learn to run

* <http://www.hundredpushups.com> << learn to do 100 pushups in 6 weeks.

* <http://news.ycombinator.org> << learn to stop wasting far more time than is necessary on this site xD

I'm 2/3 on that list.

~~~
fendale
Have you followed the 100 pushup program? 100 push ups in a row is no easy
task, I would love to be able to do it ... might take this challenge on and
see how it goes!

~~~
StupendousMan
There is nothing wrong with following a program like that but one thing push-
up don't do is allow you to work your upper body through the full range of
motion. Full range is important because it will work all of the supporting
muscles, create a natural look to the muscle group and create more overall
strength. Dumbell chest exercises, flat bench, butterfly, and incline, I
think, are a better exercise option.

~~~
fendale
Good points. I do a _lot_ of swimming and soccer playing for general overall
fitness - would like to do some upper body work, but just cannot motive myself
to do a full range of exercises (takes to long and I find them too boring!)
... so pushups may get me started!

------
bootload
_"... #1 - The Gym is Cheaper ..."_

#0 - pt, walking, running & climbing cost nothing.

I don't know what it is about "Gym's" but they have the _"kiss"_ of death
about them. I don't know if it's the idea of exercising in crappy air, looking
at the same sterile view of some other poor sod trying to exercise last nights
excess. Instead I enjoy this ~ <http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2803128286/>
and this ~
[http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2602820069/in/set-72157605...](http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2602820069/in/set-72157605779246088/)
Nothing quite like exertion, fresh air & natural views.

------
maxklein
Therapy is just a substitute for true friendship in our increasingly
friendless world.

The wealthier we get, the safer we feel, the less need we have for friends,
and then the only choice left to us is to pay a stranger to listen to our
problems.

------
ejs
Regular exercise has been shown many times to improve many factors as eluded
to in this article. But it all just appears as opinion and I feel would be
more persuading if cited some of the slews of studies.

On that note I love working out, in gyms and outside... its even related to my
current web app, but telling people the benefits isn't really going to
motivate them enough for a lifestyle change unless they enjoy it.

------
sabat
What's next? Maybe

 _7 Reasons Why Aspirin is Better Than Massage Therapy_

Figuring out how you became who you became -- that's therapy. Improving your
mood and health -- that's the gym.

Why the false choice?

~~~
silentbicycle
I suspect it's related to the prominent "Advertise Here (click for details)"
at the head of the article.

